

Net giants challenge French data law - DarrenLyman
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12983734

======
paradoja
On Reddit there may be more insight on this:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/gkl77/hashed_pa...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/gkl77/hashed_passwords_outlawed_in_france/)

